# Breeders in India



## First Timer

Hi everyone

This thread is meant to help people in India looking for responsible breeders here. I am sharing my experiences. The thread itself is going to be a work in progress for a little while, as I haven't confirmed my decision yet, so will add to it as and when I get more information.

I live in Mumbai, but was happy to travel in order to find the breeder in question.

My criteria for shortlisting was based on the breeders' patience answering my questions, and their openness to us visiting them and their adult dogs.

My final shortlist was down to 2 breeders, which I will get to in a minute.

Here are the breeders that didn't make it. Please note that I'm not saying that they are necessarily bad breeders, just that I was more comfortable going elsewhere. Do feel free to let us know if you think we are wrong.

1. Yashbans in Bangalore: They are quite big here, but I got the feeling that it was too much of a business for them. They had differential pricing based on the pups' conformation to breed standards, which I wasn't a fan of. I got a guy called Delano Henriques Dogs Training | Everything For Your Dog to advise me as well, and he wasn't too keen on this breeder either.
Prices: INR 60-75k, 100k for the pick of the litter

2. Kaps Pets Mumbai: Seemed promising, they're agents for breeders and source their dogs from different parts of the country. I had a god conversation with the owner, but subsequent calls to them made me feel like not enough vetting happens at this place, and there is a higher than average probability of ending up with a pup from a puppy mill.
Prices: INR 30k or so, they have a price list on their website.

3. Poornima Nagarkar, Ambergold Kennels, Pune: This is basically a family run operation, and I had a couple of very good conversations with Ms. Nagarkar. She was very open to having us visit her before deciding. The only issue for us was timing, she will have pups available around Feb 2015, and we were looking at October/November. She was concerned about our lifestyles and how we would care for the dog. I would definitely consider her if it weren't for the schedule.
Email Id : [email protected]
Mobile : 9764001064
Mobile : 9422330892
Location : Maharashtra > Pune

4. https://www.facebook.com/murchana.barooah: I didn't really speak with her, but she was highly recommended by pretty much everyone. In fact, one of the 2 breeders we were keen on have got their bitch from her. 

5. Vinod Gatta, Bangalore: Didn't seem very enthused with the idea of us visiting his adult dogs, conversation didn't go any further.
Email Id : [email protected]
Mobile : 9620300567
Location : Karnataka > bangalore

6. https://www.facebook.com/drtkennels.ankeetatikka?fref=ts: She came recommended by a friend who knows someone that got a dog from her. I got the feeling that she was also an 'agent' and my wife and I had decided to avoid them if we could, so didn't go further. She can source American goldens if that is something that you're looking for. We were initially, but then decided that we don't care about how they look, and would decide on a dog based on overall health and temperament.



Now coming to the ones that we are considering..

1. https://www.facebook.com/HappyMindsKennels: They're based in Bangalore, my wife and I visited their home recently. They have 3 adult Golden Retrievers, a Siberian Husky and a German Shepherd. The dogs they are mating were both there and have won numerous shows. They were very patient with our questions and let us spend a lot of time with their dogs. The female is from Ms. Barooah's kennel mentioned above. My concern was that they would keep the pups for 12 weeks before sending them to their homes. Whilst this is in itself not a bad thing for them to do, we got the feeling that their dogs get little exercise, they are free to run around in the house, but not a lot of time dedicated to walking/running with them. The male was very hyper and unruly (very very friendly though, so it was a lot of fun meeting him). I was concerned that the pups would learn that sort of restless behaviour from their parents (is this a valid concern??)
Price: INR 45k

2 :: ::Â* Golden Retriever Club IndiaÂ* :: ::: Carolina Mom from this forum suggested that I look here for info, I got the contact details for Ms. Radhika Chandrashekhar from the website. I initially asked her if she knew any breeders in or around Mumbai. She mentioned that she didn't and was a breeder herself. Even though at this point I wasn't considering getting a pup from Chennai, she spent the best part of an hour speaking with me and making me aware of issues with breeders. I spoke with my wife and we thought we might want to consider her as she was obviously knowledgeable, cared for her dogs and was the only one out of the lot that was actually vetting prospective clients. I am visiting her on the 27th, and will have a look at her adult dogs then. We are very keen on her and will most probably finalise the pup around that time. I could see the pedigree of the dam and sire on k9data (rarer than you'd think here)
Dam: Pedigree: Springfield Serenade
Sire: Pedigree: Otterdawn Pridoeboy
She's sent me pictures of the two, and of a dog that she sent to Ahmedabad from their previous mating 2 years ago, and lots of pictures from a previous litter. 

Price: INR 45k 



I'll add my experience from the visit later this month. 
This has been a longer post than what I envisioned, and I am sort of losing my train of thought here. I hope people here find it useful. People from India, I request you to add any information you may have uncovered in your search here as well. 

It looks like our search is soon coming to a close and we are very excited about getting our first dog. This forum has been immensely helpful, and I'm sure I'll keep coming back here with my 'noob' questions and issues. Right now, we're burying ourselves in research and enjoying the ride!


----------



## OutWest

It's really good that you are doing all this research upfront (but you probably know that already!). One of the best signs of a caring breeder is if they spend time checking you out. That says they have a commitment to their dogs and aren't just looking for folks who can pay. 

Best wishes. I hope you'll share puppy pictures when you can.


----------



## First Timer

OutWest said:


> One of the best signs of a caring breeder is if they spend time checking you out. That says they have a commitment to their dogs and aren't just looking for folks who can pay.


Thanks, this was precisely the reason that my wife and I decided to go with the breeder in Chennai, she was most concerned about the dogs' wellbeing, and has apparently turned down buyers previously. Barring a disaster when I meet her face to face, I can see us getting a pup from her. Not to mention my wife fell in love with the dog from their last mating after seeing 2 pictures 

Bolt (the handsome lad mentioned above):









Molly (the dam, picture is 2 years old, I'll get new ones this week):









Piper (the sire, again, 2 years old picture):


----------



## annef

Rhadika is a friend of mine and I have visited her house You should have a lovely puppy from her. I know the breeding of the dogs. There are some nice goldens in India. I recently judged at a show out there! Annef


----------



## First Timer

*Search over!*

So we visited Radhika in Chennai. Any doubts I might have had about her credentials have completely disappeared, we're getting a pup from her end October/early November.

A big thank you to everyone who took the time to give us advice, and in particular, to "Carolina Mom" (you put the 'super' in super moderator  )

If anyone from India wants further information based on my search, please feel free to contact me, I'd be happy to help.

Its back to reading about all the pups on the forum for now, I'll be back with questions and pictures when we get our little guy/girl...


----------



## arundevanathan

Did you finally get your pup? If so, big time congratulations!

Thanks a ton for posting the information you found. Its super useful information for me because I'm in the same position as you right now...Based in Mumbai and trying to find a Golden retriever puppy from good breeder.

I'd love to connect with you to learn as much as I can to help me in my search!


----------



## First Timer

Hi all, sorry I haven't posted in a while, the last 2 months have flown by.. We got a lovely girl called Norah. 
I'll post pictures and her story so far in a thread in the introductions section. 
She already gave us a scare very early in her time with us.. She's fit and healthy now though. 
Arun, I'll PM you.. Happy to help out if I can..


----------



## arundevanathan

Thanks firsttimer and Congratulations! I'm not sure if the PM thing will work because it appears that we can only PM other members once you've hit 15 posts. You can email me though by putting a dot between the first and last name in my user id and adding gmail.com at the end. I hope I'm not breaking any forum rules by saying this?

I spoke to several of the breeders you mentioned in your post and I agree with your conclusion that Radhika was the best. But unfortunately for me, the timing is a problem. It looks like I missed her last litter by a month or so and she isn't planning to have another one till Feb which means I can get a pup only by April/May. That doesn't work very well for me.

I did however find another breeder who seems pretty good in terms of his focus on the welfare of the pups, wanting to check me and my reasons for buying one etc. He is also absolutely unwilling to part with them until the complete 8 weeks (which will happen over the coming weekend) which I take as a signal that he isn't just out to make a quick buck.

This is Mr.Sanjay Desai of Dogmatix Kennels, Pune. His main focus is actually on German Shepherds and he is the Secretary of the GSD culb of India but he also breeds Goldens and has 6-7 adults. The puppies I'm looking at are the offspring of Golden Army N Jordanel's New York and Holly of Dogmatix (Not on the pedigree database).

The Dam is actually the Granddaughter of the Sire and its an intentional line-breeding by the breeder but based on my research it seems there are some mixed opinions about that kind of breeding. Some people say its not good wheras others say that it can work out well if the breeder knows what he is doing. The breeder was of course very confident about it.

I've already made a trip to pune and checked out the pups, the sire and dam and they definitely quite nice (good temperament, good looking) and his facilities are great as well. He has a pretty large property with ample space and is keeping his dogs well.

I'm a bit confused on the whole line-breeding issue but otherwise I'm quite satisfied with the breeder. Did you come across Dogmatix kennels or Sanjay Desai in your search and can anyone here help me with your views on this whole line-breeding question?


----------



## First Timer

Hi Arun

I did speak with Arun, he was referred to me by Delano Henriques (Norah's trainer, mentioned in one of my posts above). I think by the time I spoke with the owner, I was pretty sure that I would get mine from Radhika, so the conversation didn't really go very far.
I trust Delano's judgement, and based on that I believe Dogmatix should be a reputable breeder.

As for the inbreeding, I don't know enough to comment, but I'm sure that more knowledgeable members of the forum can help you out.

Also speak with Poornima from Pune, I remember her telling me that she would have a litter ready to go to parents by February. She's very much a 'backyard breeder', but one that definitely cares for the welfare of her dogs.

I'll reach out to you and send over my contact details separately in case you have any specific questions that I can help with.

Good luck with everything, you'll see like I did that this decision will change everything


----------



## epic

hi,
im from chennai and thanks for the posts i find it very useful, but it would help if you can pass me ms.radhika chandrashekar's contact info, and can you suggest good breeders from chennai? i do have a budget constraint of just upto 20k...


----------



## Flare's Sister :)

Hi epic! I suggest you contact Ms. Murchana Barooah too. You can look up dogsindia.com and find her contact info. Hope this helps!


----------



## satishsinha

Well, I have spoken to Yashbans before - they charge exorbitant prices because they think they have a "name" in the dog field. They also run a boarding centre- which is also expensive, my friend left her dog there, the dog came back with ticks, bangalore facebook pages are full of their "misdeeds", another friend's dog also came back with an infection. Unfortunately nobody questions her because she is a judge now.


----------



## satishsinha

Speaking of unscruplous breeders and golden retrievers, another notorious breeder is ARUNDHATI CHENRAJ of HAYESBERG RETRIEVERS, who also loves to show off that she is thick friends with YASHBANDS, also runs a boarding kennel from which most dogs come back sick.
My friend was supposed to buy a retriever from them, she took an advance of 50000 on the dog, my friend said he will come down from mumbai and pick her up in 3 days, by 4th day , she has already given the dog to someone else and refused to return the advance. She doesnt allow anyone to visit her premises, on asking her multiple times, she threatened saying do whatever you want, we are very powerful, nothing will happen.
Only after a lot of enquiries, we found that this woman runs a puppy mill, sells sick puppies and takes money from people without giving pups..all because she has a few champions.
pls stay away from HAYESBERG RETRIEVERS, ARUNDHATI CHENRAJ AND YASHBANS!!


----------



## Flare's Sister :)

My pup was reasonably priced and has never had a health issue. She's from Bessie's Kennel in Guwahati. We picked her up personally and the breeder was very helpful and let us choose our pup at our own time. I'd recommend her to everyone. She's so good that we've decided to get a second pup from her this year.


----------



## Murchana

Hello would love to hear your comment on out home bred golden


----------



## Murchana

who do we post pictures in this Forum


----------



## Murchana

https://www.facebook.com/BessiesRet...0866139338260/815703658521170/?type=3&theater


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Murchana said:


> who do we post pictures in this Forum


If you have them saved on your computer, when you want to include a picture in a post, click on the paper clip icon in the gray area above the white area where you type your post. You will find the icon when you are in Go Advanced. 

A window comes up, browse your computer to locate the picture, select it, then hit upload. 

Preview your post, then hit submit reply. 

Welcome to the forum, is that a picture of your golden you posted the FB link for? Beautiful.......


----------



## Murchana

*Yes that is my boy. Thanks for liking him. Golden are an addiction for me*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> If you have them saved on your computer, when you want to include a picture in a post, click on the paper clip icon in the gray area above the white area where you type your post. You will find the icon when you are in Go Advanced.
> 
> A window comes up, browse your computer to locate the picture, select it, then hit upload.
> 
> Preview your post, then hit submit reply.
> 
> Welcome to the forum, is that a picture of your golden you posted the FB link for? Beautiful.......


Yes that is my boy. Thanks for liking him. Golden are an addiction for me


----------



## kshah

*golder retriever breeders*

Hi,

I just spoke to Radhika, as I am too looking for a golden retriever. She just delivered a litter. She was very informative, asked me a lot of questions, about me, my lifestyle. Gave me a lof of references. 
She immediately sent me pictures of the sire and dam.
All in all, one of the best breeders that I have spoken to.

Price for her litter INR 50K


----------



## Goldieaspirant

Can't we get a Golden retriever puppy around 20-25k in India? 
For my middle class family, 45-50k is pretty expensive.


----------



## LJack

Wow, I actually think 50k is cheap. Looking at the conversion to USD, in the states we are paying 3-5 times that amount for a well bred puppy.


----------



## Goldieaspirant

Yeah, I know it's cheaper as compared to USA, but we must consider that per capita income of USA is 3-5 times more than India. 
Here we can buy a motorcycle in 50k hehe


----------



## Pet love

The puppies bred by Bessies Retrievers are now the best in India. Murchana Barooah has some of the best Goldens in India and her love for her dogs is commendable. We have a pup from her and she is always connected with us on Facebook about the well being of her puppies.


----------



## Pet love

Best thing about Murchana Barooah of Bessies Retrievers is that she has a pup for everyone and suits every pocket. She told me that she was once a young girl with no money and big love for dogs and so understands and believes that every genuine dog lover should be able to buy a pup of his/her choise and not for the big budget doglovers only. Bessies has made it affordable for any golden retriever lover to own a good breed golden retriever. We bought our pup for 23000 and soon will add another one to our family, this time of a higher price range. But our dog buddy is equally lovely healthy and good


----------



## Lokant Jain

First Timer said:


> Hi all, sorry I haven't posted in a while, the last 2 months have flown by.. We got a lovely girl called Norah.
> I'll post pictures and her story so far in a thread in the introductions section.
> She already gave us a scare very early in her time with us.. She's fit and healthy now though.
> Arun, I'll PM you.. Happy to help out if I can..


Can I please get Radhika's contact details? Actually I am just planning to get my first dog and pretty excited for it! Your post was very helpful! Thankyou!


----------



## Bubbly31

Hi firsttimer!
It's so nice to see a post from India and to feel the effects of globalization in the doggy world. I'm from Pune and I've been in the USA a short while now. My family and I have just started looking for our first Golden Retriever puppy here. Good to know you took the time and effort to find a reputable breeder who offers all clearances. Just FYI, I have visited Poornima Nagarkar in Pune and spent with her three Goldens and her cute pug. She is a true animal lover and takes good care of her dogs. 
Our search process is taking us much longer than we anticipated but with help from members and lot of time researching online, it looks like we have a good chance getting our puppy by June end. Hope you are having fun raising Norah.


----------



## Sangeetha Jayaram Gaur

Hi first time breeder, how are your pets doing? Can u pls give me Radhika's number??


----------



## GRmints

Dear friends, anyone has experience of taking a puppy from Bessies Kennel (Mrs Murchana) ? Radhika has atleast 3 to 4 months for her litter to be available. Thanks. Will appreciate any feedback


----------



## Flare's Sister :)

Hi! I've taken both my goldens from Bessie's Retrievers! And they are a joy to own! We bought our first girl in Nov 2013 (she is a pet quality doggy, but lovely nevertheless), and our second one, a boy in August 2016. I would recommend you get your golden from her, provided you can assure Murchana Barooah ma'am of your love towards dogs!  Good luck!
Here's the links to both my dogs' pedigrees!
Flare- Pedigree: Bessies What A Love
Miles- Pedigree: Bessie's Silly Brandon Baby


----------



## shiksg

Flare's Sister :) said:


> Hi! I've taken both my goldens from Bessie's Retrievers! And they are a joy to own! We bought our first girl in Nov 2013 (she is a pet quality doggy, but lovely nevertheless), and our second one, a boy in August 2016. I would recommend you get your golden from her, provided you can assure Murchana Barooah ma'am of your love towards dogs!  Good luck!
> Here's the links to both my dogs' pedigrees!
> Flare- Pedigree: Bessies What A Love
> Miles- Pedigree: Bessie's Silly Brandon Baby


Hello there,
It's been two months since we have decided to introduce a new member to our family,but it seems like Delhi lacks any ethical breeders.I have been to at least 10-12 "breeders",as they call themselves,but all of them turn out to be backdoor puppy mills.Searching on the internet for a few days and I came across this forum,where I was delighted to see someone from New Delhi.It will be really helpful of you,if you can recommend us any good and ethical breeders or the place you got your puppy from.
Thanks in advance
Kind Regards.


----------



## shiksg

shiksg said:


> Hello there,
> It's been two months since we have decided to introduce a new member to our family,but it seems like Delhi lacks any ethical breeders.I have been to at least 10-12 "breeders",as they call themselves,but all of them turn out to be backdoor puppy mills.Searching on the internet for a few days and I came across this forum,where I was delighted to see someone from New Delhi.It will be really helpful of you,if you can recommend us any good and ethical breeders or the place you got your puppy from.
> Thanks in advance
> Kind Regards.


Oops,I didn't see the last comment on the thread(new to this forum,so kind of stumbling upon the controls).
Anyways,I would like to know how was your experience with Bessie's Retrievers and do they ship the puppy,and is it safe to get such a little puppy shipped by air?
Thanks again.


----------



## Ipsita Girolla

Thankyou your post was incredibly helpful


----------



## shiksg

Does anyone has any idea regarding good breeders in New Delhi,and if i am getting one from some other state,is it safe to bring an 8 week puppy by flight?


----------



## Toofan

which place to buy original breed golden retriever puppy?please help me to buy


----------



## shiksg

Does anybody here has any idea regarding an ethical breeder in Delhi or the NCR?
Any help would be appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## Tarun.at

Hi, Pls could some one share the contact details of Ms.Radhika..My son has been wanting to adopt a golden retriever puppy and I joined this forum today while looking to find a puppy,and came across some posts in this forum...Pls do share the contact details..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Tarun.at said:


> Hi, Pls could some one share the contact details of Ms.Radhika..My son has been wanting to adopt a golden retriever puppy and I joined this forum today while looking to find a puppy,and came across some posts in this forum...Pls do share the contact details..


Welcome to the forum. 

I suggested to the original poster to contact the Golden Retriever Club of India, he was able to find her contact info on the site, it's in the first post of this thread. 

Here's the link for the GRC of India-

:: ::* Golden Retriever Club India* :: ::

They also have a FB page-

https://www.facebook.com/The-Golden-Retriever-Club-India-1749571978603163/


----------



## Tarun.at

Thanks a lot,I couldn’t though seem to find the contact details or Ms.Radhika on this link...In case someone already has them,Pls do share.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Tarun.at said:


> Thanks a lot,I couldn’t though seem to find the contact details or Ms.Radhika on this link...In case someone already has them,Pls do share.


She is listed as the Secretary on the Committee listings, perhaps if you contact the GR Club of India via the website through the "Contact Us" link, you will be able to get her contact information.

This thread is from 2014, the member has not been active on the forum since then.


----------



## kireetikumar.kota

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Tarun.at said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot,I couldn’t though seem to find the contact details or Ms.Radhika on this link...In case someone already has them,Pls do share.
> 
> 
> 
> She is listed as the Secretary on the Committee listings, perhaps if you contact the GR Club of India via the website through the "Contact Us" link, you will be able to get her contact information.
> 
> This thread is from 2014, the member has not been active on the forum since then.
Click to expand...

You can find Ms Radhika chandhrashekar's phone number in this website http://www.dogsindia.com/golden_retriever.htm
Springfield golden breeders


----------



## kireetikumar.kota

*GRF Rule#4*

Hi guys, I am trying to buy golden retriever from past one month for my home as a companion dog to my parents. The cost I observed is above 25k for a puppy with KCI certification and microchip. I will share the details I gathered from the breeders in dogsindia.com. If anyone want to purchase, please go ahead. I called 3-4 breeders listed. You can see the dam, sire pictures and full details of the puppies in the website (http://www.dogsindia.com/golden_retriever.htm). 
Although I didn't meet anyone personally, Ms. Praneela (ethical breeder) of chiming bell kennels have puppies at present with price range starting from 35k to 45k.

Ms. Murchana of Bessie kennel are of 60k and 80k. She said to call back after 2 months for puppies of 30k. The price is based on the quality of puppies. 
Elixer kennels with price of 40k-45k.

Mr. Praveen start delivering to new homes, I assume. The price is from 25k to 35k. 

I called Ms.Radhika, but unfortunately the call was not answered. 

So far this is the info I know. Hope it is useful for you guys. 
If anyone knows information of pure breed, good quality puppies, please share the details. I am interested in buying. 

Thank you.


----------



## p.u.r.a.v

Hello everyone!

I have been wanting to get a golden retriever and this forum has helped me a lot to find good ethical breeders but nearly all of the breeders posted here have english cream golden retrievers. I am actually interested in a golden coloured retriever so can anyone tell me a good ethical breeder with golden coloured retrieves? Thanks!


----------



## kum75

Hi all,

How are you?
Im looking to buy a Golden Retriever pup but not from Bangalore. Had a bad experience, going through the forum, i believe Radhika Chadrasekar is a ethical breeder. Can you please share her contact details? Thanks


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

kum75 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> How are you?
> Im looking to buy a Golden Retriever pup but not from Bangalore. Had a bad experience, going through the forum, i believe Radhika Chadrasekar is a ethical breeder. Can you please share her contact details? Thanks


Welcome to the forum. 

Here is some info from the first post of this thread that may help you contact the breeder. If you read through the posts in this thread on the pages, there is more info too. 



> 2 :: ::Â* Golden Retriever Club IndiaÂ* :: ::: Carolina Mom from this forum suggested that I look here for info, I got the contact details for Ms. Radhika Chandrashekhar from the website. I initially asked her if she knew any breeders in or around Mumbai. She mentioned that she didn't and was a breeder herself. Even though at this point I wasn't considering getting a pup from Chennai, she spent the best part of an hour speaking with me and making me aware of issues with breeders. I spoke with my wife and we thought we might want to consider her as she was obviously knowledgeable, cared for her dogs and was the only one out of the lot that was actually vetting prospective clients. I am visiting her on the 27th, and will have a look at her adult dogs then. We are very keen on her and will most probably finalise the pup around that time. I could see the pedigree of the dam and sire on k9data (rarer than you'd think here)


----------



## kum75

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Here is some info from the first post of this thread that may help you contact the breeder. If you read through the posts in this thread on the pages, there is more info too.


Thanks for your quick reply


----------



## Tarun.at

Radhika’s contqct details seem to be old and she isn’t contactable at those numbers or email...If anyone has the latest contact details pls do share.


----------



## swishywagga

Tarun.at said:


> Radhika’s contqct details seem to be old and she isn’t contactable at those numbers or email...If anyone has the latest contact details pls do share.


I sent you a Private Message with some details I managed to find. Good luck!.


----------



## annef

Radhika is in the UK at present and was judging in Scotland over the weekend. Hopefully you will be able to contest her when she returns. Annef


----------



## LeoKaji

Tarun.at said:


> Hi, Pls could some one share the contact details of Ms.Radhika..My son has been wanting to adopt a golden retriever puppy and I joined this forum today while looking to find a puppy,and came across some posts in this forum...Pls do share the contact details..


 hey there, I have a Goldie bought from Bangalore. No chip no documentation but according to all the vets he's genuine as anything. If you want the details I can share my Leo's breeder's info, but he's situated in Bangalore too.


----------



## kireetikumar.kota

I want to tell you guys with my experience, if you are planning to adopt golden retriever, make sure you have rough surface in your home. Goldens come under large breed and will have problem walking on tiles and marble (smooth surfaces). Most of this breed have hip dysplasia disease occuring genetically. When you go for adopting, make sure you have vet checked the mother and father. Have x ray of the golden to confirm that it doesn't have that disease. The disease worsens if make golden walk in smooth surface. Trust me, you dont want to see your beloved golden like that after adopting one. Most of the breeders do not say these. Some times they dont know whether their goldens are having that disease. Only x-ray will confirm that.


----------



## Tarun.at

Hi,i can't seem to get through the number I have for Mrs.Radhika..Not sure if someone has contacted her recently and could share her contact number.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Tarun.at said:


> Hi,i can't seem to get through the number I have for Mrs.Radhika..Not sure if someone has contacted her recently and could share her contact number.


Try this info posted from the previous page-



You can find Ms Radhika chandhrashekar's phone number in this website Golden Retriever
Springfield golden breeders

Phone number and email address are provided


----------



## Nikhil

Can anyone help with genuine golden retriever breeders in Maharashtra ( Pune ,Kolhapur ) also elsewhere....I'm a 1st time dog owner, want male puppy not for any dog shows or competition ,just a pet.
Please do help !
Thank you !


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Nikhil said:


> Can anyone help with genuine golden retriever breeders in Maharashtra ( Pune ,Kolhapur ) also elsewhere....I'm a 1st time dog owner, want male puppy not for any dog shows or competition ,just a pet.
> Please do help !
> Thank you !


Here is the contact info from the previous post-



> You can find Ms Radhika chandhrashekar's phone number in this website Golden Retriever
> Springfield golden breeders
> 
> Phone number and email address are provided


----------



## annef

There is now a facebook page for the GRC of India, no puppies are allowed to be advertised but would be worth looking at for contact details. Annef


----------



## Looking_Fr_GOLD_GRs_India

p.u.r.a.v said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have been wanting to get a golden retriever and this forum has helped me a lot to find good ethical breeders but nearly all of the breeders posted here have english cream golden retrievers. I am actually interested in a golden coloured retriever so can anyone tell me a good ethical breeder with golden coloured retrieves? Thanks!


Hi

Have you been able to find a Golden Coloured retriever? I'm looking for the same too.


----------



## Manisha

p.u.r.a.v said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have been wanting to get a golden retriever and this forum has helped me a lot to find good ethical breeders but nearly all of the breeders posted here have english cream golden retrievers. I am actually interested in a golden coloured retriever so can anyone tell me a good ethical breeder with golden coloured retrieves? Thanks!


Hi 
I am also looking for golden colored GR puppy. Please do share if you could find ethical breeder for the same.

Thanks


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Manisha said:


> Hi
> I am also looking for golden colored GR puppy. Please do share if you could find ethical breeder for the same.
> 
> Thanks


Welcome!

Member *annef* posted this above-



> There is now a facebook page for the GRC of India, no puppies are allowed to be advertised but would be worth looking at for contact details. Annef


You may also want to look at the Golden Retriever Club of India for Breeder information.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Vins

kum75 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> How are you?
> Im looking to buy a Golden Retriever pup but not from Bangalore. Had a bad experience, going through the forum, i believe Radhika Chadrasekar is a ethical breeder. Can you please share her contact details? Thanks


Can you share your experience for other's benefit including me? Thanks.

Additionally, any leads for Ethical Breeders in Hyderabad?

I have shortlisted Radhika's, Bessies and Happy Minds but during these covid times, travelling is an issue.

Cheers...


----------



## Gaurav naidu

annef said:


> Rhadika is a friend of mine and I have visited her house You should have a lovely puppy from her. I know the breeding of the dogs. There are some nice goldens in India. I recently judged at a show out there! Annef


 hi ! M looking for a golden pup.can u help me find a good and ethical breeder in india ?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Gaurav naidu said:


> hi ! M looking for a golden pup.can u help me find a good and ethical breeder in india ?


Do an Internet Search for the Golden Retriever Club of India, they have a website and also a Facebook page.


----------



## Gaurav naidu

Okay !! Thank you


----------



## Vins

Gaurav naidu said:


> hi ! M looking for a golden pup.can u help me find a good and ethical breeder in india ?


Ms. Murchana Baruah - Just got a Male English Golden from her 10 days back. She is quite active on FB too.
Ms. Radhika Chandrashekhar (Chennai)

There could be others but I know of these two. I only spoke to Murchana as I was following her from a long time and spoke to 2-3 golden pet parents and they were extremely happy.


----------



## Gaurav naidu

How can i contact them ??


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Gaurav naidu said:


> How can i contact them ??


The Golden Retriever Club of India has contact info for the breeders on their site.


----------



## Vins

Gaurav naidu said:


> How can i contact them ??


google/FB has details. Wouldn’t be too tough to search.

also, you can check dogsindia.com and go to puppy available section to see their contact details.

additionally, you can check what Carolina suggested.

if you have a strong will to go thru with this big decision, finding contact details is the most easiest part 

good luck!


----------



## sneha_9

First Timer said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> This thread is meant to help people in India looking for responsible breeders here. I am sharing my experiences. The thread itself is going to be a work in progress for a little while, as I haven't confirmed my decision yet, so will add to it as and when I get more information.
> 
> I live in Mumbai, but was happy to travel in order to find the breeder in question.
> 
> My criteria for shortlisting was based on the breeders' patience answering my questions, and their openness to us visiting them and their adult dogs.
> 
> My final shortlist was down to 2 breeders, which I will get to in a minute.
> 
> Here are the breeders that didn't make it. Please note that I'm not saying that they are necessarily bad breeders, just that I was more comfortable going elsewhere. Do feel free to let us know if you think we are wrong.
> 
> 1. Yashbans in Bangalore: They are quite big here, but I got the feeling that it was too much of a business for them. They had differential pricing based on the pups' conformation to breed standards, which I wasn't a fan of. I got a guy called Delano Henriques Dogs Training | Everything For Your Dog to advise me as well, and he wasn't too keen on this breeder either.
> Prices: INR 60-75k, 100k for the pick of the litter
> 
> 2. Kaps Pets Mumbai: Seemed promising, they're agents for breeders and source their dogs from different parts of the country. I had a god conversation with the owner, but subsequent calls to them made me feel like not enough vetting happens at this place, and there is a higher than average probability of ending up with a pup from a puppy mill.
> Prices: INR 30k or so, they have a price list on their website.
> 
> 3. Poornima Nagarkar, Ambergold Kennels, Pune: This is basically a family run operation, and I had a couple of very good conversations with Ms. Nagarkar. She was very open to having us visit her before deciding. The only issue for us was timing, she will have pups available around Feb 2015, and we were looking at October/November. She was concerned about our lifestyles and how we would care for the dog. I would definitely consider her if it weren't for the schedule.
> Email Id : [email protected]
> Mobile : 9764001064
> Mobile : 9422330892
> Location : Maharashtra > Pune
> 
> 4. Murchana Barooah: I didn't really speak with her, but she was highly recommended by pretty much everyone. In fact, one of the 2 breeders we were keen on have got their bitch from her.
> 
> 5. Vinod Gatta, Bangalore: Didn't seem very enthused with the idea of us visiting his adult dogs, conversation didn't go any further.
> Email Id : [email protected]
> Mobile : 9620300567
> Location : Karnataka > bangalore
> 
> 6. https://www.facebook.com/drtkennels.ankeetatikka?fref=ts: She came recommended by a friend who knows someone that got a dog from her. I got the feeling that she was also an 'agent' and my wife and I had decided to avoid them if we could, so didn't go further. She can source American goldens if that is something that you're looking for. We were initially, but then decided that we don't care about how they look, and would decide on a dog based on overall health and temperament.
> 
> 
> 
> Now coming to the ones that we are considering..
> 
> 1. https://www.facebook.com/HappyMindsKennels: They're based in Bangalore, my wife and I visited their home recently. They have 3 adult Golden Retrievers, a Siberian Husky and a German Shepherd. The dogs they are mating were both there and have won numerous shows. They were very patient with our questions and let us spend a lot of time with their dogs. The female is from Ms. Barooah's kennel mentioned above. My concern was that they would keep the pups for 12 weeks before sending them to their homes. Whilst this is in itself not a bad thing for them to do, we got the feeling that their dogs get little exercise, they are free to run around in the house, but not a lot of time dedicated to walking/running with them. The male was very hyper and unruly (very very friendly though, so it was a lot of fun meeting him). I was concerned that the pups would learn that sort of restless behaviour from their parents (is this a valid concern??)
> Price: INR 45k
> 
> 2 :: ::Â* Golden Retriever Club IndiaÂ* :: ::: Carolina Mom from this forum suggested that I look here for info, I got the contact details for Ms. Radhika Chandrashekhar from the website. I initially asked her if she knew any breeders in or around Mumbai. She mentioned that she didn't and was a breeder herself. Even though at this point I wasn't considering getting a pup from Chennai, she spent the best part of an hour speaking with me and making me aware of issues with breeders. I spoke with my wife and we thought we might want to consider her as she was obviously knowledgeable, cared for her dogs and was the only one out of the lot that was actually vetting prospective clients. I am visiting her on the 27th, and will have a look at her adult dogs then. We are very keen on her and will most probably finalise the pup around that time. I could see the pedigree of the dam and sire on k9data (rarer than you'd think here)
> Dam: Pedigree: Springfield Serenade
> Sire: Pedigree: Otterdawn Pridoeboy
> She's sent me pictures of the two, and of a dog that she sent to Ahmedabad from their previous mating 2 years ago, and lots of pictures from a previous litter.
> 
> Price: INR 45k
> 
> 
> 
> I'll add my experience from the visit later this month.
> This has been a longer post than what I envisioned, and I am sort of losing my train of thought here. I hope people here find it useful. People from India, I request you to add any information you may have uncovered in your search here as well.
> 
> It looks like our search is soon coming to a close and we are very excited about getting our first dog. This forum has been immensely helpful, and I'm sure I'll keep coming back here with my 'noob' questions and issues. Right now, we're burying ourselves in research and enjoying the ride!


hii i am a first timer and looking for golden retriever male puppy. Can you tell me from where can i buy a Original Puppy and wat is the price. I am clueless about everything.Thanks


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

sneha_9 said:


> hii i am a first timer and looking for golden retriever male puppy. Can you tell me from where can i buy a Original Puppy and wat is the price. I am clueless about everything.Thanks


Contact the Golden Retriever Club of India, they have a site with Breeder referrals with contact info provided. 

The GR Club of India also has a facebook page, do a google search for both, the pages come up.


----------



## Mindquad

@Spandan Tyagi here is a good thread on India GR breeders for you...


----------



## Golden picks

First Timer said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> This thread is meant to help people in India looking for responsible breeders here. I am sharing my experiences. The thread itself is going to be a work in progress for a little while, as I haven't confirmed my decision yet, so will add to it as and when I get more information.
> 
> I live in Mumbai, but was happy to travel in order to find the breeder in question.
> 
> My criteria for shortlisting was based on the breeders' patience answering my questions, and their openness to us visiting them and their adult dogs.
> 
> My final shortlist was down to 2 breeders, which I will get to in a minute.
> 
> Here are the breeders that didn't make it. Please note that I'm not saying that they are necessarily bad breeders, just that I was more comfortable going elsewhere. Do feel free to let us know if you think we are wrong.
> 
> 1. Yashbans in Bangalore: They are quite big here, but I got the feeling that it was too much of a business for them. They had differential pricing based on the pups' conformation to breed standards, which I wasn't a fan of. I got a guy called Delano Henriques Dogs Training | Everything For Your Dog to advise me as well, and he wasn't too keen on this breeder either.
> Prices: INR 60-75k, 100k for the pick of the litter
> 
> 2. Kaps Pets Mumbai: Seemed promising, they're agents for breeders and source their dogs from different parts of the country. I had a god conversation with the owner, but subsequent calls to them made me feel like not enough vetting happens at this place, and there is a higher than average probability of ending up with a pup from a puppy mill.
> Prices: INR 30k or so, they have a price list on their website.
> 
> 3. Poornima Nagarkar, Ambergold Kennels, Pune: This is basically a family run operation, and I had a couple of very good conversations with Ms. Nagarkar. She was very open to having us visit her before deciding. The only issue for us was timing, she will have pups available around Feb 2015, and we were looking at October/November. She was concerned about our lifestyles and how we would care for the dog. I would definitely consider her if it weren't for the schedule.
> Email Id : [email protected]
> Mobile : 9764001064
> Mobile : 9422330892
> Location : Maharashtra > Pune
> 
> 4. Murchana Barooah: I didn't really speak with her, but she was highly recommended by pretty much everyone. In fact, one of the 2 breeders we were keen on have got their bitch from her.
> 
> 5. Vinod Gatta, Bangalore: Didn't seem very enthused with the idea of us visiting his adult dogs, conversation didn't go any further.
> Email Id : [email protected]
> Mobile : 9620300567
> Location : Karnataka > bangalore
> 
> 6. Facebook: She came recommended by a friend who knows someone that got a dog from her. I got the feeling that she was also an 'agent' and my wife and I had decided to avoid them if we could, so didn't go further. She can source American goldens if that is something that you're looking for. We were initially, but then decided that we don't care about how they look, and would decide on a dog based on overall health and temperament.
> 
> 
> 
> Now coming to the ones that we are considering..
> 
> 1. https://www.facebook.com/HappyMindsKennels: They're based in Bangalore, my wife and I visited their home recently. They have 3 adult Golden Retrievers, a Siberian Husky and a German Shepherd. The dogs they are mating were both there and have won numerous shows. They were very patient with our questions and let us spend a lot of time with their dogs. The female is from Ms. Barooah's kennel mentioned above. My concern was that they would keep the pups for 12 weeks before sending them to their homes. Whilst this is in itself not a bad thing for them to do, we got the feeling that their dogs get little exercise, they are free to run around in the house, but not a lot of time dedicated to walking/running with them. The male was very hyper and unruly (very very friendly though, so it was a lot of fun meeting him). I was concerned that the pups would learn that sort of restless behaviour from their parents (is this a valid concern??)
> Price: INR 45k
> 
> 2 :: ::Â* Golden Retriever Club IndiaÂ* :: ::: Carolina Mom from this forum suggested that I look here for info, I got the contact details for Ms. Radhika Chandrashekhar from the website. I initially asked her if she knew any breeders in or around Mumbai. She mentioned that she didn't and was a breeder herself. Even though at this point I wasn't considering getting a pup from Chennai, she spent the best part of an hour speaking with me and making me aware of issues with breeders. I spoke with my wife and we thought we might want to consider her as she was obviously knowledgeable, cared for her dogs and was the only one out of the lot that was actually vetting prospective clients. I am visiting her on the 27th, and will have a look at her adult dogs then. We are very keen on her and will most probably finalise the pup around that time. I could see the pedigree of the dam and sire on k9data (rarer than you'd think here)
> Dam: Pedigree: Springfield Serenade
> Sire: Pedigree: Otterdawn Pridoeboy
> She's sent me pictures of the two, and of a dog that she sent to Ahmedabad from their previous mating 2 years ago, and lots of pictures from a previous litter.
> 
> Price: INR 45k
> 
> 
> 
> I'll add my experience from the visit later this month.
> This has been a longer post than what I envisioned, and I am sort of losing my train of thought here. I hope people here find it useful. People from India, I request you to add any information you may have uncovered in your search here as well.
> 
> It looks like our search is soon coming to a close and we are very excited about getting our first dog. This forum has been immensely helpful, and I'm sure I'll keep coming back here with my 'noob' questions and issues. Right now, we're burying ourselves in research and enjoying the ride!


Can i have her number? I’m searching for a golden pup


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I have been receiving Private Messages from members looking for Breeders in India.

I am located in the US and do not have any information about Breeders in India nor do I have any contact information for them. 

Do a Search for the GR Club of India, their website and Facebook Group come up. 
Breeder information is provided on the GR Club of India's website and also contact information is provided. If you need more information, call them.


----------



## Gayatri

Hi guys,

this forum is very helpful. Although I am in a bit of a catch. I wanted to get a golden retriever and was suggested Yashbans by someone, after doing a little research and reading about the owner I thought they were good. But after reading your reviews I am worried now. My main concern about going to Yashbans was that golden retrievers are prone to cancer and hip displacement and yashodra from Yashbans told me that in her lineage of dogs she has not seen and cancer issues or hip displacement issues pop up. And she was also willing to give me supplements for the dog for the same as a preventive measure. I have already payed an advance and I’m worried .. should I not be going with her?


----------



## Vins

Gayatri said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> this forum is very helpful. Although I am in a bit of a catch. I wanted to get a golden retriever and was suggested Yashbans by someone, after doing a little research and reading about the owner I thought they were good. But after reading your reviews I am worried now. My main concern about going to Yashbans was that golden retrievers are prone to cancer and hip displacement and yashodra from Yashbans told me that in her lineage of dogs she has not seen and cancer issues or hip displacement issues pop up. And she was also willing to give me supplements for the dog for the same as a preventive measure. I have already payed an advance and I’m worried .. should I not be going with her?


Of what I researched, Yashban seemed over the top expensive with what they charge for pups. I did not reach out to them. If you have apprehensions you can look at other breeders. In the end luck would play a part too, the only thing you can do is take a decision based on best of information you have. Good luck.


----------



## DOGBASDAD

Avoid Mr n Mrs Pet at all costs. They claim to be India's first "online dog retailer" selling "ethically bred dogs from responsible breeders" but are anything but that. They are actually only your typical dealer buying from puppy mills and selling at exorbitant prices. They have a fancy website which is full of pictures of random dogs taken from the internet but actually just take dogs from a couple of farms in Indore and Jaipur where mating unferage dogs, fathers and daughters etc is common.


----------



## Preethi1201

Vins said:


> Can you share your experience for other's benefit including me? Thanks.
> 
> Additionally, any leads for Ethical Breeders in Hyderabad?
> 
> I have shortlisted Radhika's, Bessies and Happy Minds but during these covid times, travelling is an issue.
> 
> Cheers...


Hi, I am also looking for the same, could you please share details if you already got any?


----------

